# Is there such a thing as a virtually zero backlash baitcaster?



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

So this winter I want to take the gf fishing for reds on the river that we have a weekend house I have fished it for many, many years and have it down very well. 100 % of my technique involves throwing lures on top of oyster reefs that are a foot or so under water and working the lure off the drop offs and back to the boat. I'm not saying that this could not be done with a spinning reel, but the baitcaster , with the ability to instantly stop the lure and start retrieving without having to close the bail , shines in this scenario. For size reference, I typically use either a Citica 200 or Curado 200 with 12 pound mono.

So what is out there? Would like to keep it in the $300 is range. What about the Daiwa SV line of reels?


----------



## Gatorbig (Jan 15, 2021)

Zebco?


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Curado DC might fit for you. One of my buddies used one. If I remember right they are pretty much backlash proof.


----------



## NMZ Charters (Feb 7, 2019)

Love my Shimano Curado DCs (digital control). Only buy the DC Curados now after using my first one a year ago. A little more money but worth it for the lack of back lashes. They also make a great sound when you really whip on a cast!


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

If you're thinking of handing your girlfriend a bait caster to throw lures over oysters 1' below the surface, and you're worried about her reaction time to close and bail and start reeling vs the skills needed for a baitcaster... well, you better abandon that thought now.

Go down to the store and pick up a $80 spinning rod and $80 reel and save yourself an entire day of backlashes, snags, anguish, hundreds of curse words, and $50 in lures.

A DC reel may help with backlashes but it won't help with the rest. May want to stick with topwaters.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Half Shell said:


> If you're thinking of handing your girlfriend a bait caster to throw lures over oysters 1' below the surface.... you better abandon that thought now.
> 
> Go down to the store and pick up a $80 spinning rod and $80 reel and save yourself an entire day of backlashes, snags, anguish, hundreds of curse words, and $50 in lures.
> 
> A DC reel may help with backlashes but it won't help with the rest. May want to stick with topwaters or weedless lures..



I'll have to get her out in the yard and have her give it a go with both. I just know that I mostly throw baitcast , but I'm proficient with spinning gear also and I can't imagine doing what I do with a spinning setup.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

I always enjoy throwing a topwater plug in saltwater with a baitcaster. I do not use it for paddle tails but I understand what you are wanting. Some of very expensive Diawa and Shimano claim to be backlash proof but I still have a hard time believing it for some of the backlashes I have seen people create. I would probably just get something good but no reason to spend $300. 

As for learning to throw one... the tape trick has helped a bunch of people. Set it up to fish and then with your topwater lure tied on, walk off about the average cast and then use electrical tape to wrap over the spool at that mark. Then wind in what you had out and go to town practicing. You can start shorter than what you hope and work your way out with the tape but that tape will keep the spool from overrunning which causes the wild backlash. I would probably go braid to mono leader as the braid with be easier to learn on due to the lack of memory. Good luck.


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

You can stop line on a spinning reel by touching the front of the spool with the line coming off, then flip the bail. I do it all the time. The Curado DC is the ticket for a baitcaster reel with little backlash. To get distance on a baitcaster you need to have it loose enough to do it and that makes every cast a possible backlash even on the DC reels. They are just better at controlling the deceleration of the spool and, as mentioned earlier, they sound cool.


----------



## backcast (Apr 9, 2013)

I fish with Chronarch. I noticed my backlashes went down when I started using just plain ole Suffix braid. Still get some but it is greatly reduced casting down wind.
Joe


----------



## backcast (Apr 9, 2013)

eBay has some good deals on Chronarchs.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

MatthewAbbott said:


> Curado DC might fit for you. One of my buddies used one. If I remember right they are pretty much backlash proof.


Just bought one and they are badass...


----------



## Nick728 (Jul 27, 2020)

TheAdamsProject said:


> I always enjoy throwing a topwater plug in saltwater with a baitcaster. I do not use it for paddle tails but I understand what you are wanting. Some of very expensive Diawa and Shimano claim to be backlash proof but I still have a hard time believing it for some of the backlashes I have seen people create. I would probably just get something good but no reason to spend $300.
> 
> As for learning to throw one... the tape trick has helped a bunch of people. Set it up to fish and then with your topwater lure tied on, walk off about the average cast and then use electrical tape to wrap over the spool at that mark. Then wind in what you had out and go to town practicing. You can start shorter than what you hope and work your way out with the tape but that tape will keep the spool from overrunning which causes the wild backlash. I would probably go braid to mono leader as the braid with be easier to learn on due to the lack of memory. Good luck.


Thanks for the idea! Definitely gonna try out this tape trick to dial in my plug casting.


----------



## Mdees88 (Jun 23, 2021)

I'm rather proficient with both spinners and baitcasters. As was mentioned you can stop a spinner on a dime by touching the line with your left hand. Also the time it takes to close the bail and start reeling is no more than the time it takes you to transfer your baitcaster from your right hand to your left hand and start reeling.

I just wouldn't rule out letting the GF use a spinner. Now if you really want a new baitcaster and you're trying to justify buying one then by all means..... get a new baitcaster.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

backcast said:


> I fish with Chronarch. I noticed my backlashes went down when I started using just plain ole Suffix braid. Still get some but it is greatly reduced casting down wind.
> Joe


I run braid on all my reels excluding some ultra light setups. Suffix 832 is fantastic.


----------



## Brandon Brown (Jun 17, 2020)

the older curado's were great the newer ones are terrible. The chronarch ci4 or a lews tournament pro. I taught my 11 year old daughter how to fish with these 2 reels and she rarely backlashes at all with them.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I fish a lot of beginners (some of them have to be taught to cast that day on the water..). I always use spinners for beginners and it works out quite well. Within just a few minutes I can usually have them casting a rod with bucktails or leadheads without much trouble as well as mastering a slow steady retrieve with only an occasional twitch. Here's a tip -- when I need them working the rod the moment the lure is in the water... I have them close the bail the moment they see the splash as the lure lands - works pretty well... When you're on top of oysters (or anything that will snag a lure that sinks more than a foot or so) - a suspending lure is just the ticket. I'm particularly fond of Mirrolure's #17 for that purpose (when we're not using a weedless spoon..). 

When I saw the title for this thread I though sure... snarl proof casting reel - got that right on the shelf next to the Holy Grail (on the other side of that photo we took of the unicorn last week... )... If I wanted to teach someone to use a plug caster - it wouldn't be on the water at all by the way... First I'd set the spool so that out of gear the lure weight would barely have that spool turning slightly in free spool with no thumb on the reel... I'd start the session at only 30 feet with more weight than usual and get my learner used to pointing at the target (someone's hat... usually mine if no other is available). We wouldn't move until my angler can come close to that hat at only 30 feet on most casts... then we'd increase to 40 feet, and every time aiming at that hat, etc. Once you get the feel of casting using your thumb to feather the spool as the lure lands - then we'd up the ante and reduce the weight of the lure... 

Once my angler gets good at hitting the hat - we'll take that hat and set it in front of a chain link fence - then you get to hit the hat without hitting the fence... something I can't do very often myself - but it's a lot of fun trying...


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Crank down the anti reverse and spool controls. You’ll only be able to cast 15’, but it won’t backlash.

Seriously, just give her a spinning rod to use. If she doesn’t fish enough to have her own rods already, a baitcaster would just be cruel. I can fish baitcasters or spinning rods over oysters and my snag rate is no different. I tend to reel a little faster with a spinning reel and I‘d hate to work a topwater or jerk bait with anything other than a baitcaster, but soft plastics are a breeze on either. I have a light salt moderate action spinner that I love for fishing soft plastics on 1/8 jig jeads.

Nate


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

I can’t comment on current tech. All my bait casters are old school with almost zero back lash tech. My fishing buddy forced me on left hand retrieve when I was in my teens. Made a world of difference. Being able to hold the rod and reel with my dominant hand and not have to switch off was a major breakthrough.


----------



## Captain Mud Bottom (Aug 8, 2021)

I purchased what I thought was a cheap throw away reel which has turned out to be terrific.
Looks like you are looking to try it out. Makes perfect since to me.
300 size reel from Piscifun for 85 dollars. I like it so well I actually take care of it.
Minimum backlash. Simply drive a bait caster like you grandpa drives his Chevy, foot on the brakes with the stop lights already on.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

birdyshooter said:


> My fishing buddy forced me on left hand retrieve when I was in my teens. Made a world of difference. Being able to hold the rod and reel with my dominant hand and not have to switch off was a major breakthrough.


I never understood why when everyone has no issue with a spinner's left-hand retrieve, then insists on switching hands with a baitcaster. Having to switch hands is a crazy inefficient move to be doing every cast.

I won't buy a reel with a right-hand retrieve unless it's a large trolling reel that's left in the rod holder.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Another thing I’ve come to find out through the years, spool bait casters with mono. Leave the braid for spinners. Something about having a little memory keeps the back lashes at bay.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

Agree with the above. Backlashes with braid are a mother!


----------



## Skiffed (May 11, 2021)

Overall this is a practice makes perfect thing. Curado does help as it’s very adjustable. Practice in the street in front of your house rather than on a boat helps. Mono helps. And when learning always throw downwind until you get the thumb pressure and reel set right.


----------



## MartinK (May 29, 2014)

I know it's not completely aligned with the initial question, but interesting all the same... I was having a conventional rod built by a mate of mine for a Tranx 500 (it's a HUGE baitcaster) and he talked me into having the Tranx magged... It's now very close to backlash proof. But ultimately, the more you throw a baitcaster, the more educated your thumb becomes. I'm close to having removed all braking on all my Curados.


----------



## MartinK (May 29, 2014)

_duplicate_


----------



## jesseoshea (Jul 10, 2018)

I would also suggest spinning. Simple and less line issues altogether. If you’re on a budget, the shimano sienna is an excellent value. If the budget is closer to $100, I would get a daiwa BG. If budget is higher, get a shimano stradic.

If you’re insistent on a baitcaster, the daiwa tatula is great and has a very good magnetic cast system and backlash control.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Forget about the reel. The most critical thing with a bait casting set up is matching rod to lure and line weight! Get that right and with a little practice all is good. Well, until a windy day😉


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

MatthewAbbott said:


> Curado DC might fit for you. One of my buddies used one. If I remember right they are pretty much backlash proof.


Somebody didn’t tell my son that. First cast cost a half a spool of fluorocarbon. If you go this route like you said definitely get some practice before she gets on the water with you.


----------

